# peep and poke



## godard2

Hello,
I have to translate "I peeped and poked".
Le contexte : un chasseur est à la recherche d'un lion dans la brousse et il le cherche dans de hautes herbes, alors il dit : " I peeped and poked and looked in every possible direction..."
J'avais traduit par : " Je jetais un coup d'oeil, je fouillais, je cherchais dans toutes les directions..", mais c'est très mal dit.
Pouvez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plaît ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## franc 91

je regardais et je fouillais (avec un bâton)


----------



## Maître Capello

_Fouiller_ est à mon avis trop éloigné du sens original. Il ne s'agit en effet que de coups d'œil. On peut d'ailleurs remarquer que _peep_ et _poke_ ont plus ou moins le même sens, le second ne faisant que renforcer le premier. On pourrait donc n'en traduire qu'un seul et laisser tomber l'autre.

_Je jetai un coup d'œil un peu partout ; je regardai dans toutes les directions possibles_.


----------



## Souxie

Avec poke on a le contact physique dans le fait de rechercher. Je dirais plutôt quelque chose comme j'ai tapoté, farfouillé et regardé dans toutes les directions possibles


----------



## godard2

Souxie said:


> Avec poke on a le contact physique dans le fait de rechercher. Je dirais plutôt quelque chose comme j'ai tapoté, farfouillé et regardé dans toutes les directions possibles



On ne peut pas tapoter dans les grandes herbes de la brousse. 
Avez-vous d'autres idées, car je ne trouve vraiment rien. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

_To poke_ a plusieurs sens, dont « to look about or through something without system » (Merriam-Webster).


----------



## Kelly B

True, but since we already have peep, I agree with Franc91 and Souxie that poke is probably meant in a physical sense, perhaps with a stick or something as Franc91 suggested. (verbe) aux petits coups de bâton ? We don't really know he had one, but it does sound that way. (digging around I came upon FOURGOUNA ; *Fouiller* avec un *bâton* dans un endroit) in a Languedocien dictionary but that's not really helpful, and the thread about fourgonner, fourgonnait wasn't very promising, either....  )


----------



## Dr Ralph

J'espère que le lion est mort ou supposé tel ? Sinon je vois mal un chasseur farfouiller dans des herbes hautes avec un bâton pour trouver un lion en pleine forme*, et je pencherais alors pour l'avis de Maître Capello.
_
Je jetai des coups d'œil de tous côtés, (sondai les alentours,) le cherchai dans toutes les directions possibles._

J'hésite pour "look" : regarder ou chercher ? (Regarder ayant aussi le sens de chercher dans ce cas.)


_*"Petit petit petit ! Et il est où le lionlion à son pépère ?"
_


----------



## petit1

Je scrutai la végétation et la fouillai avec un bâton


----------



## ph_l

"je scrutai, farfouillai et regardai dans toutes les directions"
mes 0.02€


----------



## archijacq

(Il n'y a pas de bâton.) On est sans doute dans la savane (buissons, arbustes dispersés).
explorer, fouiller du regard, etc.


----------



## godard2

archijacq said:


> (Il n'y a pas de bâton.) On est sans doute dans la savane (buissons, arbustes dispersés).
> explorer, fouiller du regard, etc.


Ah oui, ça commence à être mieux. Toutefois, je dois dire que le chasseur est parti seul (avec son fusil) à la poursuite du lion qui est vivant.
D'autres idées svp ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I hope the hunter's life insurance is paid up!


----------



## Glasguensis

Maître Capello said:


> _To poke_ a plusieurs sens, dont « to look about or through something without system » (Merriam-Webster).


This sense is almost always used in conjunction with about or around. And it seems odd to use three synonyms like this unless they are pleasing to the eye/ear, which I don't particularly find to be the case here. I think the vast majority of native speakers would read this in the usual sense of "poke".

Je fouinais, je fouillais et je regardais dans tous les sens


----------



## petit1

Je fouinais, je fouillais et je regardais tout autour.


----------



## godard2

petit1 said:


> Je fouinais, je fouillais et je regardais tout autour.


Ceci rejoint ma traduction, mais mon professeur me dit que c'est mal dit (je suis en master recherche études anglophones).
D'autres idées ?


----------



## Glasguensis

Qu'est-ce que votre professeur veut dire par "mal dit"? Si on doit trouver ce que votre prof trouvera plus joli, c'est difficile sans connaître ses goûts!


----------



## Itisi

Maître Capello said:


> _To poke_ a plusieurs sens, dont « to look about or through something without system » (Merriam-Webster).


Non : 'to look about' ici est dans le sens de 'chercher', pas de 'regarder'.  D'ailleurs, au même endroit, ce dictionnaire donne comme synonyme 'to rummage' qui veut dire 'fouiller, farfouiller'.  'To poke' ne peut _absolument _pas vouloir dire 'regarder', 'chercher avec le regard'.  C'est 'fouiller'.

PS - Je vois que *Glasguensis* a dit à peu près la même chose déjà!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Although for me the meaning of "poke" is usually as found in the expression "to poke and prod" involving physical action (often when looking for a lost object in tall grass, for instance, and often used humorously to describe a doctor's physical exmination of a patient), this can be used with the meaning of 'to investigate' (M-W definition given in # 6). Given the two verbs that bracket it, and since 'a stick' isn't mentioned in the sentence given, I guess we could say "farfouiller" for 'poke' as a third synonym for "peep" and "look", especially since it's not used with 'about/around in something'. R&C gives "farfouiller as "to rummage about", which can be done without a stick, and in a dictionary  as well as in tall grass.But one doesn't 'investigate' a lion, and certainly not with a stick! [I wonder if "scruter" can be used for closer surroundings than the horizon?]


----------



## godard2

Glasguensis said:


> Qu'est-ce que votre professeur veut dire par "mal dit"? Si on doit trouver ce que votre prof trouvera plus joli, c'est difficile sans connaître ses goûts!


Mon mémoire comporte cette traduction et c'est très important, le jury va l'évaluer. Ce n'est pas pour faire plaisir à mon professeur (directrice de recherche), c'est pour réussir mon mémoire.
Merci pour vos efforts, d'autres idées ?


----------



## Glasguensis

Mais d'autres idées sur quoi? On ne comprend pas ce que l'on cherche.


----------



## Dr Ralph

Bon, si c'est pour faire du tape-à-l'œil (pun intended), autant se lâcher - mais ce n'est plus une traduction, c'est une interprétation !

_Mon regard ne laissa aucun recoin de la savane environnante inviolé...

J'écartai du regard les hautes herbes autour de moi, en pure perte...

De taille et d'estoc, mes yeux frappèrent sans relâche les environs..._

Quant à "mal dit", c'est typiquement un commentaire "mal dit" ! De tout cœur avec Godard2.


----------



## Lucky19

J'ai parcouru tout le terrain alentours à sa recherche en tâtant les herbes hautes avec un bâton.
Je l'ai cherché en tâtonnant les herbes hautes avec mon bâton.
J'ai fouillé les herbes hautes avec mon/un bâton.

Moins courant : J'ai bâtonné les herbes hautes.


----------



## godard2

Lucky19 said:


> J'ai parcouru tout le terrain alentours à sa recherche en tâtant les herbes hautes avec un bâton.
> Je l'ai cherché en tâtonnant les herbes hautes avec mon bâton.
> J'ai fouillé les herbes hautes avec mon/un bâton.
> 
> Moins courant : J'ai bâtonné les herbes hautes.



Bon, je crois que je choisis : "Je sondais, je fouillais, je regardais dans toutes les directions possibles."
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci à tous pour votre aide qui m'a été très précisieuse.


----------



## petit1

Je comprends bien votre problème mais, si on considère votre propre traduction (_Je jetais un coup d'oeil, je fouillais, je cherchais dans toutes les directions_), il y a quand même une grande différence avec les suggestions que nous vous avons faites, notamment le verbe "*scruter*" bien plus explicite et moins désinvolte que "*jeter un coup d'œil*".
Cependant je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'employer le verbe "scruter" sans COD.
Autre incertitude sur l'emploi de l'imparfait ou du passé simple. Tout dépend de ce qui est écrit précédemment. Vous semblez avoir choisi l'imparfait.
"Je scrutais la végétation, l'écartais et regardais tout autour de moi."
(Voir les définitions de "poke" données par Oxford Dictionary)


----------



## Lucky19

J'ai passé/ratissé les alentours au peigne fin ???


----------



## petit1

"sonder" ne peut pas s'employer sans complément d'objet direct.


----------



## Dr Ralph

1. Passé simple : c'est une suite d'actions dans le passé, pas une action continue.

2. Pour "sonder" : _je lançais des coups d'œil comme autant de coups de sonde, ne laissant aucune direction inexplorée._


----------



## godard2

Dr Ralph said:


> 1. Passé simple : c'est une suite d'actions dans le passé, pas une action continue.
> 
> 2. Pour "sonder" : _je lançais des coups d'œil comme autant de coups de sonde, ne laissant aucune direction inexplorée._



Ah oui, merci pour le passé simple, j'allais me tromper.
Je pense qu'au lieu de sonder, je vais mettre "explorer". Je dois faire attention aussi à ne pas trop m'éloigner du texte source.


----------



## Itisi

Je pense que 'peep' est employé parce que la personne est dans des herbes hautes qui l'empêchent de bien voir tout autour de lui. Donc il est obligé de se hausser pour jeter des coups d'oeil dans une direction puis une autre, tout en évitant de révéler sa présence... (Ou est-ce que ce que je dis est une évidence..?)

Suggestion pour 'prod' : tâtonner.


----------



## petit1

Je voyais "peep" un peu comme "squint".


----------

